# At least tell me which American city...



## zaman_27 (Apr 24, 2012)

Since no one is willing to tell me of any squats in califonria,can you at least tell me in which American city is it easiest to get government housing? meaning which city has the lowest waiting list and rental costs? Thanks.


----------



## FolkYouDad (Apr 24, 2012)

From what I hear Minnesota has alot of programs to help out people with employment and housing. I don't know any details specifically, but it's probably something worth looking into.


----------



## scatwomb (Apr 24, 2012)

zaman_27 said:


> Since no one is willing to tell me of any squats in califonria,can you at least tell me in which American city is it easiest to get government housing? meaning which city has the lowest waiting list and rental costs? Thanks.


 
It's funny that you're not asking about squats in other cities, just government housing. 

FolkYouDad is right - Minnesota has good social services. That's why they're so healthy and highly educated. They're also incredibly passive aggressive, unfriendly and cliquey - that, however, is an entirely different story. 

You should go squat in the Redwoods - just go up towards Eureka. Everyone's doin' it.


----------



## zaman_27 (Apr 29, 2012)

what does passive aggressive mean?
reason I'm not asking for any squts in other cities, is coz nobody will tell me, as they're paranoid


----------



## Pheonix (Apr 29, 2012)

zaman_27 said:


> what does passive aggressive mean?
> reason I'm not asking for any squts in other cities, is coz nobody will tell me, as they're paranoid


 
passive aggressive means the state of Minnesota lets the winter take care of their homeless problem.


----------



## scatwomb (Apr 30, 2012)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=passive aggressive

also see the first definition of "Minnesota nice":

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=minnesota+nice


----------



## bryanpaul (Apr 30, 2012)

i've never tried to get government subsidied housing but i know seattle has a pretty good list of homeless services .....compared with other cities i've been it seemed like there was alot of help to be had there.......


----------

